# Help, Puppy Suddenly Won't Walk



## lyndseyp (Feb 1, 2012)

Hi All, 

Our 16 week old Beagle puppy has suddenly decided she doesn't want to go for walks anymore. She just sits there and stares at you. I have been trying to coax her along with treats etc but once she gets the treat she justs stops again. 

For the last few days she has been like this but once we get up to the field she isn't so bad and has a run about and then when we set off she races home pulling on the lead like she can't wait to get back. 

This morning however was even worse. She wouldn't even walk once we got to the field and on the way back I ended up having to carry her home or we would have been late for the school run. I was so frustrated this morning I felt like crying. 

It has been a lot wetter these last few days since she started behaving like this so don't know if that is related. 

Until these last few days she has been a great little walker. 

All help and advice appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## PennyGC (Sep 24, 2011)

What's she like at home? does she run around? would it be worth having her checked by a vet? otherwise perhaps something has frightened her so she needs to go somewhere different (to avoid a bad association?). If she's fit then I'd say she was scared :-(


----------



## lyndseyp (Feb 1, 2012)

She's fine at home, running round like a crazy earlier. 

DH has just taken her out so will see how he gets on. He has gine armed with liver cake too so that might persuade her along!! if tht doesn't work I'll see what she is like somewhere else. 

Thanks for the advice. :smile5:


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

My lab went through this when he was a bit younger and it was definitely because something had spooked him.
I took him out armed with treats and toys, but he still wouldn't have it.
I knew what his fear was, which was a certain lady who walked with a shopping trolley. One day I did manage to walk along side this woman to try and get him used to it. Also grabbed the opportunity to walk by other ladies with their shopping trolleys and he is much better now, well I have no problem now.
However he knows where the original lady lives and will not go down that street whatsoever, but I go many different routes so it's not very often we see her now.
Sorry it's not very helpful, but sounds to me like something has frightened her.


----------



## Nat28 (Dec 10, 2011)

It could be the weather. I know how you feel about wanting to cry about a pup lol


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

I would agree that something has scared her, or perhaps she just does not like the wet weather. My retriever wouldn't set foot outside the door if it was raining.

If you can, I would suggest driving her somewhere else and parking up, and try walking her from there. See if it does any good.

One of my dogs refuses to go into the field at the end of the road, despite the fact that I used to be able to walk him in there and let him off lead. For about 2 years now he has refused to go in.

They get these strange ideas sometimes.


----------



## lyndseyp (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks everyone, DH took her out last night and again this morning and said she was slightly better but still stopping and sitting a lot unless coaxed along by food. Will try her elsewhere later.


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

lyndseyp said:


> Thanks everyone, DH took her out last night and again this morning and said she was slightly better but still stopping and sitting a lot unless coaxed along by food. Will try her elsewhere later.


She might just want to take things in.. perhaps borrowing a friends dog to show her things are alright, I used to walk a Yorkie who hated going for walks, but take her with the other dog she lives with and also my bitch and she'd walk fine.. if she's scared it'll help her.


----------



## theevos5 (Dec 24, 2009)

I know today has been very windy and therefore if something has blown past her leaves,plastic bags etc this could have unsettled her,sometimes something stupid can really affect them,with mine it was a balloon flying past us!!
Cannot remember precisely but I am sure the 2nd fear period is 4-6 months so this could be another explaination


----------



## lyndseyp (Feb 1, 2012)

Well since posting this Ruby has had a couple of walks with DH in the rain on the same route and been just as bad, last night I took her out the back door and down the road at the back and off on a different route and we had a great walk, she did great and I made the most of it having a really good long walk with a bit of training thrown in on the way - it wasn't raining though.

This morning I set off on exactly the same route as last night but in the rain and we got as far as the end of the road and that was a struggle. She had a pooh then just sat there and would not budge an inch. Ended up carrying her home again. 

So now I am thinking it is the rain. It is nice up here now so fingers crossed it stays that way till her walk later on and I might try the old route but in nice weather and see if that's what is causing this reluctance. 

If it is that she doesn't like the rain, have any of you experienced this with a puppy, do they get used to it or what did you do to convince them it's ok. She's never been impressed with having to go out to pooh in the rain either, we had to carry her out for quite a while till she got used to it. 

If she won't go in the rain though I don't know what to do, it rains a lot up north!! Not to mention that she's a beagle, don't want her chewing up the house because she hasn't been walked and therefore frustrated.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Perfectly possible that she doesn't like the rain. My retriever would not venture out for a walk in the rain, though he did quickly go in the garden for his business.

She is very young so what about a little waterproof coat?


----------



## lyndseyp (Feb 1, 2012)

Yeah I was just thinking about a coat, my daughter is desperate to get her a pink one so off shopping we go this weekend.

I was thinking this morning when we were out and it was very wet and blustery that I wouldn't want to be out in it without my waterproof coat and hood up so why should she. 

The first two weeks since she was allowed out was just after the snow so it was cold and icy but we haven't had the rain and winds till now.


----------



## juliehappyhound (Feb 22, 2012)

She is still very young and just coming out of the most sensitive socialisation period where she must experience as many different things as she can to enable her to grow up a happy balanced dog. Whether something spooked her or whether it is the rain, you must not make a big deal of it. 

Quite often it is us humans who analyse too much and stress about a situation and this projects on to the dog and doesn't help. While she is still so impressionable it will be better if you don't assume anything i.e. don't think about the fact that she might not like the rain and certainly don't pick her up and carry her. That is just giving her the signal that walking in the rain is a problem - when it isn't. For her to feel happy and secure while out walking in any situation she must know that you are a confident and capable leader and can take charge of the walk. 

Therefore, put out of your mind any perceived issues before the walk. Go out for the walk in a calm and assertive way - whichever route you feel like and in any kind of weather (obviously not terrential rain or gale force winds yet because she is still so young and small). Do not pick her up as that defeats the object. Because of your past experience and if you find it difficult to put that out of your mind - just shorten the walk to start with. i.e. the first time you go don't go as far, so that you can walk her without stress and without having to pick her up - therefore a short successful walk is better than a long stressful walk. Baby steps - little at a time. She will get used to the rain if you do it this way. If it was something that scared her then she will also forget about that if you do it this way. 

Hope this is helpful to you and good luck.


----------

